# Sluggish and lazy



## alannaallred (Sep 16, 2014)

I got my hedgehog Howie about 2 weeks ago. He is very social and has warmed up to me quickly. Most nights I let him run around on my bedroom floor and he loves it, he runs around everywhere. But tonight when I went to take him out of his cage he was just laying there on his belly not moving around like usual. Then when I took him out he did not run around. He walked a few steps and then just laid down on his belly again. I looked into it and I'm wondering if maybe he is trying to go into hibernation? He has a heating pad in his cage but my room is relatively dark most of the day. I also got a new airfreshener that is about 10 feet from the cage. I don't know if that would really irritate him or not. But I really don't know what would be causing this strange behavior from him? I plan to take him to the vet if it continues but I hope it doesn't lead to that. Please help


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

It does sound like a hibernation attempt - is his belly cold? If he seems sluggish and unresponsive, I would definitely try warning him up. Here's a helpful sticky on hibernation, what to look for, and tips on how to warm your hedgie up:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/62-hibernation/18-hibernation.html

Also, if I were you, I would definitely look into getting a better heating and light setup. Hedgehogs need their entire cage warmed (including the air), and not just the bottom of the cage. Space heaters and heat lamps with CHE's are the most popular. Also, providing artificial light for your hedgie for 12-14 hours during the day is necessary, and since you mentioned your room is dark during the day, you would definitely need a light setup. A simple lamp placed near or over the cage is fine.

Edit: forgot to add, the air freshener could be causing the strange behavior as well. Hedgies have very sensitive noses and usually don't respond well to new, strong scents. Try moving it or turning it off to see if that helps.

Good luck, hope that helped!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

How old is Howie? From what I know of hibernation, the hedgehogs are stiff and in a ball when trying to hibernate. I'm not sure if that's the normal or if they are different. If he was warm and on his belly and pliable, not stiff, he may have just been really tired or comfortable. 

If he has been with you for just two weeks he may have had a lot of nervous energy and was up and running around because of that. As he gets used to you, he might decided to just sleep on you instead. 

Like the above poster said, get a heat set up and lighting fixed asap. Even if this wasn't a hibernation attempt with no lighting schedule or proper heating it's a very likely situation.


----------

